
Polio Vaccine's Efficacy Results Published Today (4/12) in 1955 - dpflan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polio_vaccine
======
eesmith
That doesn't cover the emotional response of the announcement. Quoting from
[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/salk-sabin-and-the-
ra...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/salk-sabin-and-the-race-against-
polio-169813703/) :

> On April 12, 1955, Dr. Thomas Francis Jr., who monitored the Salk trials,
> called a press conference at the University of Michigan. The conference was
> broadcast to to 54,000 physicians who gathered in movie theaters; millions
> of Americans tuned in by radio. After Francis declared Salk’s vaccine to be
> “safe and effective,” church bells rang out and tearful families embraced.
> The polio panic would soon be over, as pharmaceutical companies rushed to
> create hundreds of millions of doses of the new vaccine.

